
Google Chromecast: Expectations Versus Reality - wyclif
https://twitter.com/OurielOhayon/status/360283214004240384/photo/1
======
ZeroGravitas
Various people are reporting that it's powered just via their HDMI out, though
Google don't seem to be making much of that ability, possibly to save
confusion as it'll be a rare TV that can do it. There's some confusion whether
it's HDMI 1.4 or MHL that's required for this to work, or even just
manufacturer differences.

But even if that's not possible for you, this is probably the more immediate
fallback position for most people:

[http://i.imgur.com/uZZpqFl.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/uZZpqFl.jpg)

